# Pairing Batteries



## Ohmen (14/10/15)

Hi guys,

I did a quick search and couldn't find any existing threads on the information I need. Sorry if I am reposting.

I wanted to know if it's safe to use a battery (that was once paired to another) in a single 18650 mod. I currently have 2 pair's of Smurf's that I rotate in a dual 18650 mod and I wanted to know if I can divorce the batteries.


----------



## Andre (14/10/15)

I see no problem, as long as you do not pair them again after single use. The marriage must be annulled forever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ohmen (14/10/15)

So once divorced they cannot remarry but the divorce will be safe...single life it is then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (14/10/15)

Marital problems may arise if you remarry them....lol
We all know a remarriage never works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/15)

Trial separations don't work either. I can still hear Ross shouting "we were on a break!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (14/10/15)

@Ohmen, good question

The answers are brilliant @Andre, @zadiac and @BumbleBee. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (14/10/15)

I say swing them around because one mod is never satisfying.


----------

